# What's the Downside?



## markf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Board Members

Brand new to the board here. I am a BMW enthusiast (mainly of the E30 class.) I have always loved the look of the Audi TT and now I am seriousley looking at purchasing a 2002 1.8 Quattro. I would like to know this car before I do so, and I am looking for the downside of Audi TT ownership, as all the websites I have visited have nothng but good things to say about this car. What should I be on the alert for? additionally, Does this car have a timing belt, or chain? I would much appreciate any and all 'downside' information. The upside is pretty obvious, i.e., the car is very attractive and looks comfortible (very simular to 88-92 BMW 3 series ) and looks like it would handle exceedingly well for its size and weight.

Thanks in advance!

Markf


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Search 'Dashpod failure' & 'broken spring'. Two common issues that come to mind just now.

Which model are you looking at specifically, V6 or Turbo ?


----------



## markf (Oct 12, 2009)

Turbo. I would sumise that the V6 is better.. but I'll be pressing the mountain roads, not the drag strip.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

& you'd be wrong :wink: 225 is more tuneable, more economical & lighter! So unless you want the noise of the V6 or prefer the NA power delivery, you'll be better off with a 225. Im sure someone will be along shortly to argue :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, tried both and preferred the 225. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome when you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## topboy89 (Oct 13, 2009)

ive loved TT for ages and im going to get one for my 21's. but im not sure whether to get a 180 or a 225 and tune it up? i was also wondering how much it would cost to tune it up and where are good modification websites or places in the UK so i can customise the car im looking for a bodykit to be put on


----------



## taylor220 (Jun 2, 2009)

one of the biggest down sides for me is the poor fuel economy, 26mpg as an average is pretty thirsty imo


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Welcome

Lots of people will tell you that the handling isn't as good as you'd expect, although there are plenty of things you can do about that for a few ££££s

ARBs wear out, clutch pedals break, cambelts need attention, theives seem to like them

But I've never looked back, the good outweighs the bad for me. I also find the fuel economy OK, usually see 30+ mpg on mixed driving.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## markf (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank-you, all. Much appreciated. Just need to convert those Pounds into Dollars now.  Im in the US. What is the conversion now anyway.. probably 10 USD to the pound the way things are going here. If things don't change soon, no one over here will be able to afford a car like this unless they have a government job. :x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

markf said:


> Thank-you, all. Much appreciated. Just need to convert those Pounds into Dollars now.  Im in the US. What is the conversion now anyway.. probably 10 USD to the pound the way things are going here. If things don't change soon, no one over here will be able to afford a car like this unless they have a government job. :x


We're there already mate. Take a look at this government vacancy...

http://tinyurl.com/yhv4bdr

Can you believe the job title?! :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That's Gordon Brown's job, isn't it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

badyaker said:


> That's Gordon Brown's job, isn't it?


Nah, he's too tied up in crossing the eyes and spilling the teas... :wink:


----------

